# Squid 2.7 to 3.2



## chavez243ca (Jan 22, 2013)

What is the best approach to move from Squid 2.7.9 to 3.2? Is this something that can be accomplished with *portupgrade -o*?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 23, 2013)

Please, read /usr/ports/UPDATING.

`# less +/20121030 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## chavez243ca (Jan 28, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Please, read /usr/ports/UPDATING.
> 
> `# less +/20121030 /usr/ports/UPDATING`



That entry relates to squid31 to squid32, I was unable to find similar guidance in UPDATING with regard to squid27. I'm hestitant to just start trying things on production proxies.

Has anyone done `# portupgrade -o www/squid32 www/squid27`  ??


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, use the --force option as portupgrade(1) explains, just type:

`# portupgrade -fo www/squid32 www/squid27`


----------

